# Consejo y Opinión Vistaprint, ¿si o no?



## Ariadnareino (10 May 2013)

Hola,

He creado una empresa y necesito hacer varias cosas: tarjetas de visita, folletos, lonas y algún roll-up. 
Me gustaría saber que opinión tenéis de Vistaprint y si habéis tenido algún problema con ellos ya que he visto que tienen precios muy competitivos.

Gracias


----------



## incursor (10 May 2013)

Yo compre unas tarjetas, y respondieron bien, buen precio y calidad-precio asequible.


----------



## tica (10 May 2013)

Nosotros encargamos las tarjetas de visita alli y muy bien. 
También hicimos una lona plástica de exterior para colgar en una fachada, y perfecto. 
Los flyers los hicimos en saxoprint y nos salieron muy muy bien de precio.


----------



## titan (10 May 2013)

un compañero pidió en vistaprint y le llegaron con un defecto, la imagen de la tarjeta había salido desplazada unos milímetros así que en un lado de la tarjeta le quedaba un pequeño borde blanco.
No es nada del otro mundo pero ten en cuenta que en estas empresas todo es "automático"; me refiero: trata de que sean dibujos sencillos, por resolución, formas, colores y demás, y no podrá haber ningún fallo que haga que tires el producto a la basura.
Un saludo.

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 09:03 ----------




titan dijo:


> un compañero pidió en vistaprint y le llegaron con un defecto, la imagen de la tarjeta había salido desplazada unos milímetros así que en un lado de la tarjeta le quedaba un pequeño borde blanco.
> No es nada del otro mundo pero ten en cuenta que en estas empresas todo es "automático"; me refiero: trata de que sean dibujos sencillos, por resolución, formas, colores y demás, y no podrá haber ningún fallo que haga que tires el producto a la basura.
> Un saludo.



De todas formas, en conjunto y salvo eso, está contento.


----------



## automono (10 May 2013)

yo las pido allí, el unico fallo que he tenido y pasaron de mi, es que mandé imprimir unas tarjetas, en las que el reverso era en blanco y negro, pero al rellenar los datos, por defecto, estaba cambiado a color a la hora del pago.

A los 5 min. de realizar el pedido, cuando me di cuenta, llamé, a ver si podía anular o modificar el pedido, contestación fria que es automático y no se puede cambiar nada.

Estos sitios van bien y baratos cuando sale todo a la primera, pero si tienes un problema las reclamaciones al maestro armero.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2013)

Yo los he usado para tampones de caucho, tarjetas visita y algo de merchandasing y me fue muy bien,


----------



## Aspirante a Sylar (10 May 2013)

En nuestro caso hemos pedido desde sellos, hasta camisetas, bolis, tarjetas, vinilos... todo ha ido de maravilla. Sacan ofertas todos los días y las van variando... nosotros hacemos los pedidos según la oferta del momento, porque sabemos que si no está en oferta en ese momento, estará mañana o pasado.
Muy contentos con el resultado...


----------



## el ganador (10 May 2013)

Muy bien, da calidad en las fotografías y en el material, pero revisa todo exahustivamente antes de completar el pedido y pagar. Si pagas por paypal puedes revisar una vez más. Ten cuidado que en el último momento no se te cuele alguna oferta añadida de algún otro producto.
Y hacen ofertas para casi todo. Busca en la red y entra en la web por esos enlaces de las ofertas para que se te respeten.
Por ejemplo, taza personalizada gratis ("sólo" pagas los gastos de envío unos 6,95 euros creo recordar, aunque varían según el pedido)
http://clk.tradedoubler.com/click?p=22814&a=1241702&g=16211748


----------



## El Conde Pufo (10 May 2013)

el ganador dijo:


> Muy bien, da calidad en las fotografías y en el material, pero revisa todo exahustivamente antes de completar el pedido y pagar. Si pagas por paypal puedes revisar una vez más. Ten cuidado que en el último momento no se te cuele alguna oferta añadida de algún otro producto.
> Y hacen ofertas para casi todo. Busca en la red y entra en la web por esos enlaces de las ofertas para que se te respeten.
> Por ejemplo, taza personalizada gratis ("sólo" pagas los gastos de envío unos 6,95 euros creo recordar, aunque varían según el pedido)
> http://clk.tradedoubler.com/click?p=22814&a=1241702&g=16211748



Y que tal su programa de afiliados?


----------



## sanzjm (10 May 2013)

Mil veces mejor online printers


----------



## rafabogado (11 May 2013)

Mi experiencia ha sido algo peor. 

Para cosas baratitas, puede servir. Es decir, que si quieres unas tarjetas de despacho simples y algo cutres, si en cualquier imprenta te pueden costar 4 euros las 100 tarjetas, comprando 500, aquí en Vistaprint te dan otras "parecidas" a un 30 % menos de precio.

O sea, que el producto "para salir del paso", te lo ofrecen y es aceptable.

Mi caso fue el siguiente: pedí unas carpetas para los expedientes del despacho, que en términos generales se ajustaron a lo solicitado. La diferencia es que cuando llegaron, noté que el tacto es "pegajoso", o sea, que no es un plastificado de una carpeta normal que se compra en cualquier imprenta, sino un plastificado grimoso, que obviamente eso no aparece en la web ni lo conoces hasta que lo tocas. O sea, que si lanzas una carpeta por la ventana, probablemente en vez de caer se quede pegada en la fachada.

Otra cosa que tiene Vistaprint es que te está haciendo ofertas a cada instante en el proceso de compra. ¿Le interesa a Vd. después de haber seleccionado carpetas un tazón con su cara a la mitad de la mitad de precio? ¿Le interesan tarjetas de visita a un -40 %? ¿Quiere usted una loneta para el despacho con su logo? ¿Y unos imanes de nevera 2x1?

Al final de una u otra manera picas. Y en este caso, tras las carpetas yo, que necesitaba tarjetas de visita, pensé "voy a aprovechar que el porte es gratis tras haber cogido lo anterior".

Seleccioné todo lo "premium", o sea, tarjetas con el gramaje más alto, cuatricromía, dos caras, en fin, tarjetas de calidad (se suponía) a la mitad de la mitad de precio, por mi cara bonita, y por haber comprado las carpetas, venga rebajas y más rebajas.

Las tarjetas me llegaron y yo quise que tuvieran el mismo color por ambas caras, cosa que no me parece nada disparatado. Por un lado, logo del despacho, por otro lado el nombre. Pues bien, el tono es "ligeramente diferente". Es el mismo color, pero en una cara más oscuro y en otra más claro. No es que quede cutre, pero si a eso se le suma una impresión "claramente mejorable", pues puedo decir que a estos no les vuelvo a comprar más en la vida.

Me regalaron un bolígrafo con mi nombre, de esos de publicidad, y con la uña se le iba todo lo escrito.

En fin, que con esto quiero decir que Vistaprint está bien para salir del paso y para comprar cosas baratas sin ser exigente en el resultado, que no es cutre, pero tampoco pulido ni muy profesional. 

Vamos, que nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas. Y para comprar algo premium y de calidad, creo que es mejor gastarte un poco más en una imprenta física donde cambias todo lo que te interesa, tocas, palpas y revisas las pruebas que te hacen. Y te darás cuenta de que los materiales son mejores a los utilizados por Vistaprint.

Yo mismo tenía tarjetas de imprenta (física) a un 30 % más de precio, pero es que comparando con las supuestas premium de Vistaprint, no hay color, es un cambio de tacto, definición, tamaño, colorimetría... que no merece la pena el descuento.

Eso sí, si uno quiere cosas simples, las tarjetas blancas de toda la vida... unos tazones con dos lineas para hacer la broma... o unas camisetas para la despedida de soltero... pues sí, sirven para salir del paso y ahorras.

Pero si valoras un producto de calidad y te puedes gastar ese 20 ó 30 % más, vete a una imprenta física con solera. Aunque te digan que te ahorras un 50 % con Vista, no es eso realmente, porque el precio es más barato, pero las materias primas son peores.

Es lo mismo que pasa con los folios membreteados. Los compras on line son un 50 % más baratas, pero es que si te vas a imprenta, no sólo el membrete es de mejor color y nitidez, sino que el papel usado normalmente es Galgo o Conqueror, así que el resultado cambia de la noche al día, y el ahorro no es del 50 % como dicen las cifras sino de un 20 %, porque por internet la materia prima es mucho peor a la de la imprenta física.

Vamos, que esto no es una defensa a la imprenta física frente a la "on line", sino un alegato sobre aquello tan castizo de que "nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas".


----------



## titan (11 May 2013)

Por cierto, aquí también he pedido tarjetas de visita y octavillas y han salido muy bien. Claro que también es mas caro, si no recuerdo mal.

IMPRESION ONLINE | IMPRENTA BARATA | COPISTERIA ONLINE | ESTAMPACION - Copytop


----------



## Alvarolacabe (13 May 2013)

Hola,

Yo pedí una vez a Vistaprint y todo fue correcto, pero cuando lo que quieres es algo diferente y a medida (exclusivo), en Vistaprint hay poco a elegir. Una empresa que te puedo recomendar es JMwebs, JMwebs.net - Diseo Web | Diseo Grfico | Imprenta | Rotulacin | Posicionamiento Web, con quien yo habitualmente trabajo actualmente. La principal diferencia es que son diseñadores y todo lo hacen a medida. 
La calidad de los productos es muy superior y el diseño evidentemente también ya que les puedes pedir lo que quieres o ellos te hacen una propuesta. En precios, verás que la diferencia no hay mucha, incluso en algunas cosas tienen mejor precio. Todo depende de la calidad con la que quieras mostrar tu negocio. Suerte.


----------



## Fuego azul (13 May 2013)

A mi me ha ido bien, has de tener cuidado en el diseño, una vez enviado no hay vuelta atras, pero serios y correcto.

Es impresion laser, no imprenta tradicional, para que sepas la diferencia.

EL tiempo es rapido y puedes acelerarlo.

Mira todas las opiniones y valoralo


----------



## el ganador (13 May 2013)

El Conde Pufo dijo:


> Y que tal su programa de afiliados?



el bombardeo al mail (secundario) con ofertas continuamente es brutal, pero por uno más....


----------



## kudeiro (13 May 2013)

no sabreis de alguna empresa fiable que haga lo contrario de Vistaprint, o sea, tarjetas de calidad premium con materiales raros, grabados, relieves, etc... aunque salgan por un huevo


----------



## vividor (13 May 2013)

Yo he tenido experiencia, positiva de momento, con las siguientes imprentas online:

¿Imprimir y ahorrar? ¡Imprimir online! Su imprenta flyeralarm.es
Online-Druckerei - schnell & günstig drucken —› Saxoprint

Son rápidos, trabajan bien, mandan muestrario de papeles y tipo de impresión gratuítos y tienen un excelente precio.

Para otras cosas puntuales uso una imprenta de barrio de un conocido, es pequeñita, trabaja bien y tiene un precio muy competitivo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (19 May 2013)

titan dijo:


> un compañero pidió en vistaprint y le llegaron con un defecto, la imagen de la tarjeta había salido desplazada unos milímetros así que en un lado de la tarjeta le quedaba un pequeño borde blanco.
> No es nada del otro mundo pero ten en cuenta que en estas empresas todo es "automático"; me refiero: trata de que sean dibujos sencillos, por resolución, formas, colores y demás, y no podrá haber ningún fallo que haga que tires el producto a la basura.



Exactamente mi caso, todo correcto salvo esa franja blanca de 1 o 2 mm en uno de los bordes. También es verdad que la imagen no saldrá igual que en el ordenador, con el color y brillo idéntico, pero eso es inevitable al trasladarlo a impresión, me parece. Por lo demás bien.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ago 2013)

parecéis palilleros joder...con las tarjetitas, los bolis..sólo os falta mandar a hacer palillos.

esto es de los anyos 80. hoy en dia con dar un buen servicio cuando te necesitan basta..y a lo sumo...una pegatina para pegarla en el reverso de tu agenda,libreta, etc.

no sé...algunos vendéis la piel del oso antes de haberlo cazado...esto de la publicidad es de lo más emocional que hay.

primero dedicaros a crecer y consolidar cartera de clientes, luego ya iréis con detallitos. si atraéis clientes por lo que 'dáis' no van a ser clientes fieles, porqué el que les dé 2 bolis más que vosotros se lo llevarán al huerto.

todo esto IMHO, esto que acabo de contar lo está haciendo la empresa para la que trabajo y tiene 7 millones de euros de beneficio, es una pulga de empresa pero les ha funcionado y han ahorrado cientos de miles de euros en bolis y tontadas que acaban en el fondo de un cajón.

mucho mejor invertir en hacer una app (hay webs que te las hacen por super poca pasta) y siempre queda más profesional y te llevan siempre encima. (esto es en lo que están trabajando ahora los duenyos de la empresa donde curro).

No sé, my two cents. lo veo de paletismo total los bolis y demás chorradas.

saludos,


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (13 Ago 2013)

Pues yo los utilizo para comprar el programa Listing Factory de ebay. Es un programa que se utiliza para hacer buenas plantillas de venta ... 49 $ si no recuerdo mal, con la promoción solo tengo que comprar una taza serigrafiada (gratis) y me regalan el programa con la taza . Con tan solo 6,95 de gastos de envío tengo la taza serigrafiada (de muy buena calidad) y la licencia para un año de Listing Factory . Eso sí compré una camiseta con foto y muy mala, decolora y la tela es de baja calidad ...


----------



## eric.arthur.19.blair.84 (13 Ago 2013)

Me parece una actitud tan, tan, tan, tan rastrera la que muestran algunas empresas como las que salen spameando en este hilo, que no les compraría ni aunque fuesen la octava maravilla del mundo.

Dice mucho de cómo deben funcionar internamente. Luego patalean cuando google cambia las normas de cara al posicionamiento.


----------



## rafabogado (13 Ago 2013)

eric.arthur.19.blair.84 dijo:


> Me parece una actitud tan, tan, tan, tan rastrera la que muestran algunas empresas como las que salen spameando en este hilo, que no les compraría ni aunque fuesen la octava maravilla del mundo.
> 
> Dice mucho de cómo deben funcionar internamente. Luego patalean cuando google cambia las normas de cara al posicionamiento.




Mire usted, yo no sé si hay empresas aquí criticando de modo rastrero a VistaPrint. Lo que sí puedo decirle es que aquí somos varios los que hemos comprado para nuestros negocios y no es de recibo que a una camiseta se le vaya el color en el primer lavado o que a un bolígrafo de publicidad se le vaya la impresión con el roce de la mano (que no le digo ya darle con la uña, que salen lascas como si cortase jamón).

Yo comprendo que tiene que haber productos para todos los públicos. Ahí le venden a usted unas tarjetas muy aparentes a bajo precio que sacan del paso a cualquier profesional. Ahora bien, que no las compre ahí el Notario, porque es que se cae de espaldas con la calidad de la impresión comparada con la imprenta a pie de calle (hablando de producto de calidad).

VistaPrint tiene productos que están bien acabados, otros regular y otros son de delito. El problema está en el riesgo de acertar, porque a través de la web no puedes distinguir entre unos y otros. Ya se ha dicho aquí que las tazas son buenas. Yo añado que al margen de que huelan muy mal (con los meses se va quitando el olor) las carpetas plastificadas también son buenas. Las tarjetas no son buenas por el resultado, pero en relación calidad-precio merecen la pena. Y los bolígrafos son para que los uses como dardos directamente, porque darle eso a un cliente y que con el roce le tiñan el bolsillo de la camisa (o se lo llenen de escamas) es vergonzoso.

De todos modos, que conste que estoy a favor de VistaPrint, porque considero que quien empieza con un negocio gracias a ellos puede ahorrarse la mitad de los costes. El abogado que empieza no le va a dar a los primeros clientes (más malos que la carne de pescuezo) tarjetas plastificadas con relieve a dos caras de impresión y gramaje excepcionales que salen a 0.30 euros/u, clientes que son generalmente inmis que te cogen siete tarjetas.

Cada cosa tiene su mercado. VistaPrint, cojonudo. Para otras cosas, la imprenta de barrio.


----------



## eric.arthur.19.blair.84 (13 Ago 2013)

rafabogado dijo:


> Mire usted, yo no sé si hay empresas aquí criticando de modo rastrero a VistaPrint. Lo que sí puedo decirle es que aquí somos varios los que hemos comprado para nuestros negocios y no es de recibo que a una camiseta se le vaya el color en el primer lavado o que a un bolígrafo de publicidad se le vaya la impresión con el roce de la mano (que no le digo ya darle con la uña, que salen lascas como si cortase jamón).
> 
> Yo comprendo que tiene que haber productos para todos los públicos. Ahí le venden a usted unas tarjetas muy aparentes a bajo precio que sacan del paso a cualquier profesional. Ahora bien, que no las compre ahí el Notario, porque es que se cae de espaldas con la calidad de la impresión comparada con la imprenta a pie de calle (hablando de producto de calidad).
> 
> ...



No estoy valorando en ningún momento la calidad de los servicios de Vistaprint, sino el continuo, descarado y rastrero SPAM. Por ejemplo, el del usuario que sólo tiene 1 mensaje. Es decir, que encontró este hilo, posiblemente googleando y se registró sólo para meter la cuña de su empresa. Así no hay manera de leer nada.

Uno busca información, como la que plantea el usuario que abre el tema. El SPAM puede realizarse con sutileza. Entrando de esa manera, para mi es publicidad negativa, porque me sugiere muy mala imagen de la empresa.

P.D: ya dejo de ensuaciar el hilo, este no es el tema de fondo.


----------



## Don Mendo (14 Ago 2013)

Yo compré varias tarjetas de visita en plan premium, doble cara y tal.

Gran pega: las dimensiones no son las estándar en España. Son más largas que una tarjeta de crédito normal, por lo que no caben como Dios manda en una cartera al uso. Cuando le das la tarjeta a un cliente de forma desprevenida, la intenta guardar en la cartera, no puede, y la guarda en el primer bolsillo que encuentra=irá a la basura.


----------



## Carbonilla (14 Ago 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> no sabreis de alguna empresa fiable que haga lo contrario de Vistaprint, o sea, tarjetas de calidad premium con materiales raros, grabados, relieves, etc... aunque salgan por un huevo



En ese caso yo buscaría una imprenta que te quede a mano, para poder tratar personalmente con ellos, que te dejen tocar los papeles, que no les importe hacer pruebas antes de tirar... Al final te saldrá más a cuenta porque el resultado será exactamente lo que buscabas.


----------



## kudeiro (15 Ago 2013)

yo quería algo de más lujo, como lo que ofrecen aqui:

Formink | Custom Matte Business Cards, Luxury Business Cards, Metal Business Cards, Plastic Business Cards

porder encargar tarjetas de cualquier forma o material, incluso metal, pero pedirlas "online" a este tipo de sitios es un riesgo enorme, porque no sabes con qué te vas a encontrar. 
Si voy a una imprenta local con este tipo de requerimientos me miran como un marciano.


----------



## Carbonilla (15 Ago 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> yo quería algo de más lujo, como lo que ofrecen aqui:
> 
> Formink | Custom Matte Business Cards, Luxury Business Cards, Metal Business Cards, Plastic Business Cards
> 
> ...



Es que en ese caso deberías buscarte a alguien que trabaje el troquelado en metal o el corte por láser, que ahora ya están usando en algunas imprentas. Puede que te cueste encontrarlo, pero pregunta, seguro que encuentras a alguien con ganas de experimentar.


----------



## naked (27 Dic 2016)

*vistaprint*

Hola a todos ustedes : Yo es la tercera vez que realizo pedidos a esta compañia
pero en lo que veo que han patinado esta vez , es el reparto .
una de ellos te dicen que han estado alli pero ni te avisan cuando estan ,ni antes de venir .. es decir no se ponen en contacto contigo . y si coincide que estas eso que te llevas, si no te toca llamar y encima te tienen de demora al teléfono un tiempo idefinido pues pasado 10 minutos colgué arto de esperar hablando con la de atención al cliente de Vistaprint .. Flipante ..por lo visto les duele gastar telefono a ambas compañias ..pues tienen desde el principio el numero de contacto y aun lo tienen por estrenar ...creo que buscaré alternativas para el año que viene en hacer calendarios como todos los años 
..Bueno Feliz año y no os quemeis que ya os queman ..ajaj


----------



## fed22mad (28 Dic 2016)

Solo he comprado tarjetas de visita y algún sello y todo ok; me ha llegado siempre antes del plazo marcado y con buenos resultados

Pero en muchos productos que ofrecen están a precios muy superiores a los que te podrían ofrecer en empresas especializadas de barrio

La ventaja es que puedes comprar un boli personalizado mientras que en una empresa de publicidad necesitarías una tirada mínima de 100 o 500 uds


----------



## Maria.Gn (14 Dic 2017)

Hola!

Yo después de darme golpes, encargué las mías a Impresum y super contenta! Muy rápidos y de buena calidad... Además tienen un rollo Green Printing muy interesante


----------

